# 4 days of digging in downtown Toronto.



## Pedro (Oct 19, 2020)

4 days of digging in downtown Toronto.  many bottles, chemical soda perfume wine etc etc etc


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 19, 2020)

WOW. Great finds. What is that stoneware bottle


----------



## bottles_inc (Oct 19, 2020)

Great haul! The blob top stoneware is sweet


----------



## embe (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice finds


----------



## RCO (Oct 19, 2020)

i know there had been a lot of bottles found in downtown Toronto in years past when they build some condo's along the waterfront . didn't realise there was still active digging going on there . I've seen so many Toronto bottles from there , personally be more interested if you find anything from Ontario ( not Toronto ) there , if anything from the smaller places found its way there


----------



## Mjbottle (Oct 20, 2020)

Wow! Great job, congrats on your finds.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2020)

Alot of nice Bottle found. I really like the Hutch's & Codds & Stoneware Ginger Ales. The Clarks always remind me of a similiar Bottle here in Detroit with the Wings & Wheel, kinda like the Detroit Red Wings Hockey Logo or Fielders Stoneware Ginger Beer. LEON.


----------



## Archaic98 (Nov 3, 2020)

Great finds!.  The J.J McLaughlin codds are hard to come by.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 3, 2020)

Fantastic finds, one of the best digs I've seen on here in a while!  I didn't know McLaughlin even had a Codd, and you got two of them!


----------



## brent little (Dec 13, 2020)

Whats for sale?


----------

